# So sick and tired of seeing these Cruise/Chevy Bolt "self-driver in training" cars



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Always roaming the city, with smug-ass names like

Cheddar
Brownie
Chowder
Frownie

And the cheerful, smug-like break gatherings at the Marina Safeway at late nights.

So sick of these future job stealers being so smug.


I'd stuff a banana in their tailpipe, but they don't even have one.

Ugh.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Those cars don't eat bananas ? only electricity ⚡


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Always roaming the city, with smug-ass names like
> 
> Cheddar
> Brownie
> ...


Uber is more likely to be bankrupted before those cars will be in operation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Always roaming the city, with smug-ass names like
> 
> Cheddar
> Brownie
> ...


FLAMETHROWER !

Here at " ShortBus " Academy.

We have the Training you Need !

Learn to " Adapt & Overcome".

Excel Today !



raisedoncereal said:


> Always roaming the city, with smug-ass names like
> 
> Cheddar
> Brownie
> ...


A little " Flame" & cheddar = Cheese Melt.
Brownie = Baked / Toastie
Chowder= Burnt Soup
Frownie= smile


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Aptiv has had these self driving Lyft BMW is Las Vegas for years now. I am not threaten by their presence. You don't plan on doing rideshare the rest of your life, do you?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No of course not... only until I'm 80


----------

